# Lubricating the 4x4?



## Lloyd1337 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a 4x4 Revenge cube that I bought at the store(the crappy kind, generic Rubiks brand). It turns extremely slow. I disassembled the top layer, and noticed that the inner mechanism is sort of a sphere. I am wondering how to lubricate this thing, or if it would even be worth it. The stickers are all peeling and it is falling apart, anyway.

If I were to lubricate it, how would I go about doing so? And do you think it would be worth it, or should I just buy a new one? Also, which brands would you recommend? From some of the speedcubing videos I've seen, the cubes they use seem to snap into place after each turn, and turn extremely smooth. I have a 3x3 DIY Cube from Rubiks, and it works quite well for speedcubing(explodes if I go too fast, though). Does anyone know what brands the professionals use?


----------



## pjk (Jun 6, 2006)

I use Eastsheen, many people like Rubiks though (I have never tried Rubiks 4x4 or 5x5). Check eBay maybe. I know those Olympic Cubes are coming out, and supposed to be real good. As far as lubing, I believe you pop out a corner with a 45 degree turn and lube from there, but not 100% sure, I havent had to lube mine yet.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 6, 2006)

It's just like ani other cube : pull a piece out, put some lube, put the piece back and have fun 

The thing with the bigger puzzles is that you have much more pieces and they are heavier so you need to put more force to turn the faces. But with time and training, the pieces will be sanded so that it will turn better. Using some lube might slow down the "sand" effect of turning the faces but it will definitely make it easier to turn them.

I hope this helps.
AS for the stickers, I recommend cubesmith.com ;-)


----------



## Scott (Jun 6, 2006)

Lol, where would we be without cubesmith.com.


----------



## Lloyd1337 (Jun 6, 2006)

Alright. I'll try lubing my 4x4, and if it works well, I'll consider ordering replacement stickers. I'm still waiting for my Square-1 to arrive, though, because if the stickers on it are worn down as well, I'd want to order both together. =/


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you spray Silicone on all the corners?


----------



## janelle (Jul 27, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Do you spray Silicone on all the corners?



Trying searching youtube for how to lubricate (lube) a 4x4x4 cube or something like that. But I think you only need to do one side since there's a ball inside it. Just work it all around the whole cube. Or I guess you could also try doing spray alittle to the opposite side too. Just make sure you don't put too much. Like a lot of people say might might be alittle stiff for awhile, but it'll get better.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 27, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Do you spray Silicone on all the corners?



And please don't bump 3 year old topics..


----------

